# In Character?



## stavner17 (Feb 11, 2008)

Here are two character profiles for a Disney character fanfiction I'm working on.  Even though I changed some things about the characters, do the characters behave the same way they did in the original cartoons?

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/991185/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/991179/


----------



## Poetigress (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry, I'm not familiar enough with Talespin or its characters to be of any help...


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 12, 2008)

My memories of _Tale Spin_ are too fuzzy to be any help.


----------

